# Civil Servant 63-71, back to work 91,  2yCl "J", 4yCl "A" credited, 13yCl "A" paid.



## redwood park (3 Mar 2010)

Hi, 

I enquired from SW if I qualified for State Retirement. 

They sent me  a contribution statement but never answered my question.  

I was a Civil Servant for 8 years from 1963 to 1971 when I got married. I went back to work in 1991. 

I have 2 yrs at class J (part time) and  17 years class A Paid or credited (4 yrs Credited and 13 yrs Paid) I retired Dec 2009 and now get credits. 

I will be 65 in August this year. I know I need 250 contribution, which I have,  but as I only started paying in 1991 I wont have  an average of 48 per year from 1979 which is also required according to SW website. 

Any advice please?


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: State Retirement Pension Entitlement*

Could you specify exactly what date in 1991 you returned to the workforce as a major change took place in that year which could affect your pension entitlement for better or worse
Remember the yearly average of 48 is the requirement for a full pension.  There are other rates for part pension


----------



## redwood park (4 Mar 2010)

*Re: State Retirement Pension Entitlement*

Thank you Black Sheep for your time. I have 52J contrib for 1991. I worked part time in that year.


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Mar 2010)

*Re: State Retirement Pension Entitlement*

The changes referred to above occurred on 5th April 1991 and as you had returned to the work force prior to that date you appear to be in the better position.

While your class *J *contributions are not reckonable for pension they do show that you were paying PRSI prior to the cut-off date, which therefore means that your *yearly average* starts in 1991.

If you have a yearly average of 48 from 1991 to 2010 you should be entitled to a full retirement pension at age 65.

A yearly average of 24 from 1991to 2010 would give you a 98% pension.

You can PM me if this is not clear


----------



## redwood park (5 Mar 2010)

*Re: State Retirement Pension Entitlement*

Thank you so much "Black Sheep" .  That is great news. Thanks again


----------



## browtal (5 Mar 2010)

*Re: State Retirement Pension Entitlement*

Hi Blacksheep,
I read with interest your reply to the pension enquiry.
Would love your help, I find it difficult to understand the system. 
I have 52 contributions yearly since 2009 to date. I have about 5 full years contribution from 1963. I am aged 65 coming June.

I have asked for a forecast and was informed that I was not entitled to a pension on my record. Looking at your reply I think I should look at this again.
With many thanks for your kind help.
Browtal


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Civil Servant 63-71, back to work 91,  2yCl "J", 4yCl "A" credited, 13yCl "A" pai*

As the previous poster was a civil servant in the sixties and therefore did not pay the full class* A* contribution. This puts her in a different situation. 

You appear to have paid the full rate from 1963 therefore that means your total number of contributions would be divided by 47 to get the yearly average.

If you wish to give full dates of working, homemaker, return to work etc I may be able to explain the reasons.

If you have doubts you should apply for a record of all PRSI paid & credited by you. Application form is available from welfare.ie and can be submitted on line. It's called Request for PRSI records


----------



## redwood park (28 Sep 2010)

I (orig poster) applied for transition pension 4 months ago,which I thought I would get in August and have only now received reply after phoning several times. They said I would get reduced payment of 158.40 E per week. They said I have 951 full rate contrib and 405 Modified contrib (Civil Service 1963-1971). They have calculated average from 1963 not 1991 ( when I actually paid a stamp) which makes huge difference to yearly average. They also say J contributions do not count for anything. I will not qualify for full pension either when I am 66. I never remember paying any stamp when I was in CS. I can appeal. Have I any grounds? Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank You


----------



## redwood park (28 Sep 2010)

I just received another letter today from Sligo saying I will receive 225.80E STATE PENSION. when I am 66 which is great news. Should the amount not be the same for TRANSITION and STATE ? Thank You


----------



## Meath Lady (28 Sep 2010)

Hi Blacksheep.
I contacted the pension forecast and disagreed with several pieces of information they had given me. I have contacted them on several occassions over a period of sixteen months and they have failed to even acknowledge my letters. Any ideas?


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Sep 2010)

Redwood Park
As the yearly average is higher (24-47 for a 98% pension) for a transition pension than the yearly average of (20-47 for 98% pension) for a state pension at 66 it appears you had insufficient contributions at age 65 for transition pension


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Sep 2010)

Meath lady
I don't think they give forecasts for the past couple of years. If you have not already got a copy of your SW contribution record you can request one on line from welfare.ie. and work out your entitlement from that.

I have been following up a pension application on behalf of a friend for the past 14 months and finally got it sorted last week.

If you have any element of Homemakers years in your situation it seems to take forever to sort that part of it


----------



## redwood park (30 Sep 2010)

Thanks Black Sheep. I thought my CS years had no bearing on pension and therefore average would be worked out from 1991 which was wrong. Average was worked out from 1963 which made huge difference. SW also told me J contrib count for nothing when calculating pension. I knew I wouldnt get full rate but I thought there were only 2 rates 230E and 225E (reduced). I am happy I am getting 225E State pension. That was the important one. Thank you very much for your time answering all queries. Much appreciated.


----------

